# Early season rifle bear hunts



## chrislibby88 (Sep 5, 2022)

We’ve got 12 days! My brother and I, and I think another friend or two are gonna be on Chestatee for the weekend, then my wife is coming up early in the week to suffer with me for a few days. I should be there from the 17th-22nd, hopefully with some bear meat in the cooler. It will be really awesome if I can get my wife on one. Who else has plans?


----------



## chiefbaron (Sep 5, 2022)

I scouted Lower Boggs Creek on Friday.  Didn’t see much sign.  Almost stepped on a snake at the north end of the far opening, it had a triangular head, but I wasn’t going to get close enough the confirm what type.
I’m thinking of hunting Ash Mt or Allison Ridge for the early gun.  I saw good sign there last year and from the number of bear in my yard this year, I know they are in the area, Just need to see one during daylight.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 5, 2022)

I should be there at Turner's Campsites.
Less than a half mile east of the turn into Chestatee off 19...
I'll prolly spend some archery time up there preceeding...


----------



## CornStalker (Sep 5, 2022)

I’ll be there for sure—Probably will head to the Chattahoochee this season. Hope everyone sees some bears! Be safe out there.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 5, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> I should be there at Turner's Campsites.
> Less than a half mile east of the turn into Chestatee off 19...
> I'll prolly spend some archery time up there preceeding...


I know the spot. Super convenient. A lot closer than my in-laws camper. I’m about 5 minutes north of Vogel.


----------



## Timberjack86 (Sep 5, 2022)

Good luck!! Our first rifle hunt is the weekend of October 1st. Should be a good hunt!


----------



## HardlyHangin (Sep 5, 2022)

Wish i was able to this year, was looking forward it - but im leaving for Co chasing screamers on Thursday so ill catch it next year. Wishing everyone luck! Hope yall kill a great bigun


----------



## Professor (Sep 5, 2022)

HardlyHangin said:


> Wish i was able to this year, was looking forward it - but im leaving for Co chasing screamers on Thursday so ill catch it next year. Wishing everyone luck! Hope yall kill a great bigun


You are excused, young man.


----------



## Professor (Sep 5, 2022)

I hope to be feeling strong enough to at least make an appearance. I was thinking about wandering around somewhere on Chattahoochee. I should just make sure I am close to a number of others in case I run into one. I am only half joking about that.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 6, 2022)

Professor said:


> I hope to be feeling strong enough to at least make an appearance. I was thinking about wandering around somewhere on Chattahoochee. I should just make sure I am close to a number of others in case I run into one. I am only half joking about that.


I’m down to help you get one out, as long as it’s all downhill, and less than 1/4 mile from the truck. Terms and conditions may apply.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 6, 2022)

Wherever you go, for goodness sakes don't post it here. 
Save specific spots for pms


----------



## duke13 (Sep 6, 2022)

I scouted Chestatee sunday. Got my butt soaked in a downpour but found a few areas to hunt. I'll hunt sun, mon, tues. camp somewhere?


----------



## Professor (Sep 6, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> I’m down to help you get one out, as long as it’s all downhill, and less than 1/4 mile from the truck. Terms and conditions may apply.


I doubt I will wonder to far from the rd.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 6, 2022)

I’ll just have to get my hunting fix thru y’all. Two shoulder surgeries will shut me down this fall


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 6, 2022)

duke13 said:


> I scouted Chestatee sunday. Got my butt soaked in a downpour but found a few areas to hunt. I'll hunt sun, mon, tues. camp somewhere?


There’s plenty of camping at the WMA. Dockery lake is the best, it’s halfway to Suches if you want to hunt the southwest side of the WMA. They should have the water on this time of year, and there is a toilet house that should be open. I’ve only camped at Dockery in the winter, and they had the water and toilets closed. Dick’s creek campsites are down from the check station in the heart of the WMA and can be very trashy. You’ll be able to walk, or drive a short distance to the west central part of the WMA from these campsites. Boggs creek campsites are on the east central part of the WMA but has been closed for several years. Vogel has improved campsites with water and showers, and is about a 15 minute drive to almost all of the WMA.  Showers will be extremely valuable this time of year. Expect to sweat heavily and stink like a boar hog after a day or two of cool humid mornings, warm humid afternoons, and probably lots of rain.


----------



## Whit90 (Sep 6, 2022)

Ill be on the hooch 20-23. So far this is the only hunt I have lined up since we now have 2 kids under 2 years old. It was a little different when we were kidless. I would deer hunt at least every other weekend, and just about every weekend during late oct and all of nov.

Ill take what I can get right now.... Mean while my bro-inlaw is in Alaska on a caribou hunt for 7 days. He killed one this weekend.... one day...


----------



## trad bow (Sep 6, 2022)

Whit90 said:


> Ill be on the hooch 20-23. So far this is the only hunt I have lined up since we now have 2 kids under 2 years old. It was a little different when we were kidless. I would deer hunt at least every other weekend, and just about every weekend during late oct and all of nov.
> 
> Ill take what I can get right now.... Mean while my bro-inlaw is in Alaska on a caribou hunt for 7 days. He killed one this weekend.... one day...


Do it before you get old. Now I’m retired and have plenty of time, I don’t have the body.


----------



## Whit90 (Sep 6, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Do it before you get old. Now I’m retired and have plenty of time, I don’t have the body.



I’m gonna try!


----------



## menhadenman (Sep 6, 2022)

Whit90 said:


> Ill be on the hooch 20-23. So far this is the only hunt I have lined up since we now have 2 kids under 2 years old. It was a little different when we were kidless. I would deer hunt at least every other weekend, and just about every weekend during late oct and all of nov.
> 
> Ill take what I can get right now.... Mean while my bro-inlaw is in Alaska on a caribou hunt for 7 days. He killed one this weekend.... one day...


Pony up for the mother in law to visit, I’ve done that for the last twelve years in hunting season ?


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Sep 6, 2022)

I ain't sayin where I'm hunting but I'll be spending the whole week out there by myself.  Any of you regulars to this forum PM me if you wanna touch base.  No signal once I'm there.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 6, 2022)

Ok here is the deal. I have had both hands with carpal tunnel surgery since July. I fell in June and destroyed my shoulders. Torn rotator cuff and bicep tendon in both. Can’t draw my self bows but was able to shoot two arrows out of my recurve into a two inch circle at fifteen yards. That was all my body could handle. I could probably kill a deer in the backyard but I try to save everything off a deer but the offal. I just don’t think I can do it the way I want to do it. Sometimes it’s best to just sit on the sidelines and cheer y’all on. Good luck this coming season and if anyone shoots a deer down here in middle Georgia I surely would appreciate the hide if no one wants it. The sinew would be nice to have also


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 6, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Ok here is the deal. I have had both hands with carpal tunnel surgery since July. I fell in June and destroyed my shoulders. Torn rotator cuff and bicep tendon in both. Can’t draw my self bows but was able to shoot two arrows out of my recurve into a two inch circle at fifteen yards. That was all my body could handle. I could probably kill a deer in the backyard but I try to save everything off a deer but the offal. I just don’t think I can do it the way I want to do it. Sometimes it’s best to just sit on the sidelines and cheer y’all on. Good luck this coming season and if anyone shoots a deer down here in middle Georgia I surely would appreciate the hide if no one wants it. The sinew would be nice to have also


 A burger and a sip might make a good small get together...
How far from Turner's Corner are you?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 6, 2022)

You too, @KentuckyHeadhunter and @chrislibby88 ...
And anybody else with a free hour shortly after dark...
I figger if we make plans, the someboty gon kill one that evenin.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 6, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> A burger and a sip might make a good small get together...
> How far from Turner's Corner are you?


Two hours with my bum shoulders. I live about ten miles west of Lake Oconee


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 6, 2022)

Snap.
I thought you were somewhere in the hills.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 6, 2022)

I spent a lot of time around Turners Corner back in the sixties and seventies and into the eighties. My father’s family was born and raised in Cherokee County NC. I spent a ton of time in the mountains and hunting with a lot of old timers.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 6, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Snap.
> I thought you were somewhere in the hills.


I’m sixty-five and would head on back to Hanging Dog or Unaka if I could get my wife away from the grandkids.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 6, 2022)

trad bow said:


> I’m sixty-five and would head on back to Hanging Dog or Unaka if I could get my wife away from the grandkids.


 Gonna be 64 here in November.
 I've had a long time plan of setting down on the Fla coast to fish, but don't wanna get so far away from the only grandchild.
 What does a grandpa do if she tats up and joins the motorcycle gang and rides off at age 17?


----------



## trad bow (Sep 6, 2022)

I don’t want to sound like a jerk but it’s her life and she will have to learn some hard lessons if that’s her choice. I’ve got eight grandkids and none of them will be treated better or worse than any of the others.


----------



## Whit90 (Sep 6, 2022)

menhadenman said:


> Pony up for the mother in law to visit, I’ve done that for the last twelve years in hunting season ?


she’s actually going to be helping out while I’m gone on this one.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 7, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> A burger and a sip might make a good small get together...
> How far from Turner's Corner are you?


I’m in middle GA but will be staying about 20 minutes from turners corner, but depending on where I hunt I may ride past it heading back to the camper. We usually grab lunch or dinner there at least once during a hunt.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 7, 2022)

My ex is taking my daughter to the beach the week of the first cohutta rifle hunt so I already feel a cold/ flu coming on that week?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 7, 2022)

Joe Brandon said:


> My ex is taking my daughter to the beach the week of the first cohutta rifle hunt so I already feel a cold/ flu coming on that week?


It is “Covid” season.


----------



## duke13 (Sep 8, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> There’s plenty of camping at the WMA. Dockery lake is the best, it’s halfway to Suches if you want to hunt the southwest side of the WMA. They should have the water on this time of year, and there is a toilet house that should be open. I’ve only camped at Dockery in the winter, and they had the water and toilets closed. Dick’s creek campsites are down from the check station in the heart of the WMA and can be very trashy. You’ll be able to walk, or drive a short distance to the west central part of the WMA from these campsites. Boggs creek campsites are on the east central part of the WMA but has been closed for several years. Vogel has improved campsites with water and showers, and is about a 15 minute drive to almost all of the WMA.  Showers will be extremely valuable this time of year. Expect to sweat heavily and stink like a boar hog after a day or two of cool humid mornings, warm humid afternoons, and probably lots of rain.


I reserved a site at Desoto Falls. $20 a night shower....  maybe hunt the east side


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 8, 2022)

duke13 said:


> I reserved a site at Desoto Falls. $20 a night shower....  maybe hunt the east side


They have showers at Desoto? Nice!


----------



## Professor (Sep 8, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> They have showers at Desoto? Nice!


Only night showers


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 8, 2022)

Professor said:


> Only night showers


Lol, and $20 too?


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Sep 8, 2022)

That menu looks pretty good at Turner's Corner.  I'll be the guy who is unshaven, stinks, and has ticks crawling on him and spiderwebs in his face.


----------



## Professor (Sep 8, 2022)

There have been times I gladly would have paid $20 for a night shower.


----------



## Mattval (Sep 8, 2022)

I will be skipping this year.  I have a lot going on.  I will be going later when it cools down.   Maybe hit up south georgia later.


----------



## menhadenman (Sep 8, 2022)

I’d like to slip out for a night or two during muzzleloader. Did I hear they’ll be running dogs in some of these spots?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 8, 2022)

menhadenman said:


> I’d like to slip out for a night or two during muzzleloader. Did I hear they’ll be running dogs in some of these spots?


Chestatee and Chatahoochee will have dog hunts sometime in the next few weeks. You’ll have to look at the regs to see when.

The hunting will get much harder after they run them with dogs, good news though, it’s only on two WMAs, all the national forest around them is good, and chances are a lot of bears will be pushed into surrounding areas.


----------



## Swampdogg (Sep 9, 2022)

I’m counting on the 20%-200% pop up rainstorm for a shower, so far I believe that it’s just part of it .


----------



## duke13 (Sep 9, 2022)

duke13 said:


> I scouted Chestatee sunday. Got my butt soaked in a downpour but found a few areas to hunt. I'll hunt sun, mon, tues. camp somewhere?


----------



## duke13 (Sep 9, 2022)

Got a site at Desoto falls for sun and mon  Anyone else camping there?


----------



## splatek (Sep 9, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> That menu looks pretty good at Turner's Corner.  I'll be the guy who is unshaven, stinks, and has ticks crawling on him and spiderwebs in his face.



so you'll look like the rest of us... LOL


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 12, 2022)

I had an unexpected turn of events that freed up this weekend for me.  I'll be up that way in "hot pursuit" of a bear in the words of Buford T. Justice.


----------



## Jimmack (Sep 13, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> We’ve got 12 days! My brother and I, and I think another friend or two are gonna be on Chestatee for the weekend, then my wife is coming up early in the week to suffer with me for a few days. I should be there from the 17th-22nd, hopefully with some bear meat in the cooler. It will be really awesome if I can get my wife on one. Who else has plans?


Good luck to y'all! I'll be stumbling around up there Nov 16-20 hoping for a buck!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 13, 2022)

Jimmack said:


> Good luck to y'all! I'll be stumbling around up there Nov 16-20 hoping for a buck!


I’ve only ever done the Sept hunt and the Dec hunt. You like the Nov one? Should be pre rut or maybe the first does coming in.


----------



## Jimmack (Sep 13, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> I’ve only ever done the Sept hunt and the Dec hunt. You like the Nov one? Should be pre rut or maybe the first does coming in.


This will be my first year and I have absolutely zero experience hunting the mountains. I figured I’d give it a go.


----------



## Professor (Sep 13, 2022)

Jimmack said:


> This will be my first year and I have absolutely zero experience hunting the mountains. I figured I’d give it a go.


October for bears and December for bucks. The rut in the mountains hits later than it does in flat land.


----------



## Jimmack (Sep 13, 2022)

Professor said:


> October for bears and December for bucks. The rut in the mountains hits later than it does in flat land.


Unfortunately November is the only time I can be off this year. My boss takes the whole month of December off to run dogs.


----------



## CornStalker (Sep 13, 2022)

Question: Hogs can be killed on these special bear rifle hunts, correct? It doesn't specifically say that, but based on the other regulation that allows any wild hog to be taken with any legal weapon for that season, it seems to reason that you can.

I've taken a few on these WMAs with my bow while hunting bear, so the opportunity seems reasonable.


----------



## Professor (Sep 13, 2022)

Jimmack said:


> Unfortunately November is the only time I can be off this year. My boss takes the whole month of December off to run dogs.


It will be early, but there will be bucks starting up.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 13, 2022)

CornStalker said:


> Question: Hogs can be killed on these special bear rifle hunts, correct? It doesn't specifically say that, but based on the other regulation that allows any wild hog to be taken with any legal weapon for that season, it seems to reason that you can.
> 
> I've taken a few on these WMAs with my bow while hunting bear, so the opportunity seems reasonable.


Yes.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 13, 2022)

Jimmack said:


> Unfortunately November is the only time I can be off this year. My boss takes the whole month of December off to run dogs.


November hunt is pretty good. Dnr guys say about the same number are killed each hunt, the Nov trends towards younger deer and the Dec hunt the older boys start coming out. They will be running does during December, but they should be out doing pre-rut stuff at the end of November.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 13, 2022)

CornStalker said:


> Question: Hogs can be killed on these special bear rifle hunts, correct? It doesn't specifically say that, but based on the other regulation that allows any wild hog to be taken with any legal weapon for that season, it seems to reason that you can.
> 
> I've taken a few on these WMAs with my bow while hunting bear, so the opportunity seems reasonable.



Yes, hogs are considered incidental take during any open season with the legal weapons for that season.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Sep 13, 2022)

I just want the last name Killmaster.  ?


----------



## jNick (Sep 13, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I just want the last name Killmaster.  ?



It’s possible in todays society….. ?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 13, 2022)

The first week of December the mountains are usually on fire rutwise.


----------



## GAoutdoor (Sep 13, 2022)

I'll be venturing up to Chestatee for a day hunt, probably Saturday. I know there's a low probability of connecting with such a short time, but another year where I can't get out for longer :/

On the bright side, I did a couple day hunts there last year and had a cub run across the ridge ~15 yards in front of me, so that was really cool! Maybe I'll find one I can shoot this year.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Sep 13, 2022)

The thought behind the early season bear rifle hunts was for hunters to take as many bear as possible on the 2 WMA's when the bear are most venerable to hunters.

They should be up in the trees, eating acorns now. 

This year, there is a very poor acorn crop in the mountains.  It's gonna be a lot tougher this season.



Not a reason not to give it a try, but to be successful, you better scout beforehand.

If you find an area of bear activity, sit on it.

I wouldn't expect much this year by walking ridges and looking up occasionally, expecting to see one.


----------



## Jimmack (Sep 13, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> November hunt is pretty good. Dnr guys say about the same number are killed each hunt, the Nov trends towards younger deer and the Dec hunt the older boys start coming out. They will be running does during December, but they should be out doing pre-rut stuff at the end of November.


Thank God! I just hoping to have a good hunt. I'll be coming up on Nov 14th to get the lay of the land.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 14, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I just want the last name Killmaster.  ?



It's not a bad one to have!  Served me well.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 14, 2022)

GAoutdoor said:


> I'll be venturing up to Chestatee for a day hunt, probably Saturday. I know there's a low probability of connecting with such a short time, but another year where I can't get out for longer :/
> 
> On the bright side, I did a couple day hunts there last year and had a cub run across the ridge ~15 yards in front of me, so that was really cool! Maybe I'll find one I can shoot this year.



My buddy went in totally green last year and planned to hunt one day. He shot a bear in the first couple of hours on Chestatee.  He was operating mainly on advice from me and I haven't killed a bear yet!


----------



## Sqhunter1985 (Sep 14, 2022)

I’m at chestatee till Friday then coming back Wednesday through Sunday. I’m staying at Desoto falls if anyone has any advise. This is my first time hunting a bear. I’ve read lots on this forum to try and learn!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 14, 2022)

Sqhunter1985 said:


> I’m at chestatee till Friday then coming back Wednesday through Sunday. I’m staying at Desoto falls if anyone has any advise. This is my first time hunting a bear. I’ve read lots on this forum to try and learn!


Walk far, find sign, you’ll put it together. Take pictures and ask questions on here. We’ve got a fabulous resource and wealth of knowledge  on GON.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 16, 2022)

Well, acorns are pretty poor this year. I have yet to see a white oak acorn, or a tree with any climbing sign. I have found a few red oaks dropping healthy acorns, with some pretty good feed sign under them. One is pretty low, and an easy(ish) walk. I think I’m heading there in the morning.  

My brother just texted, he is on a different chunk, underneath a hickory with a bear in it. It’s too thick for a shot or to determine the sex. I’m waiting patiently for the “need help packing meat” text.

Update: He tried waiting them out, then got tired of waiting and managed to spook them down out of the tree, had a few poor shot opportunities but he chose not to let an arrow fly.


----------



## GAoutdoor (Sep 16, 2022)

Headed out in the morning & hoping to get lucky. Wishing everyone success!


----------



## Whit90 (Sep 16, 2022)

Good luck y’all. Leave one for me for mid week.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Sep 17, 2022)

I put in 6 very hard mountain miles today on Chestatee this morning.  Getting lunch now.  Only saw deer and hog sign.  I'm at Dockery Lake campsite #8 if anyone in the area wants to stop by.  This week is really gonna test me and my gear I can tell already.  Got back and my tent was covered in red ants too. Swell.  Have to go for drives to call the wife and check in.  Absolutely no signal.  Good luck guys.


----------



## Swampdogg (Sep 17, 2022)

So far 10 bears seen since the opener, only 3 have been above shooter size . Waiting on ole fatback to show up. I did bust one out this morning on the way in that sounded like a bulldozer but never got eyes on it .


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 17, 2022)

Up on “bear ridge” and just had a sow with two cubs come by. Got my heart beating a little. She walked 10 yards from the base of my tree smelling my ground scent. Never looked up. My wind was blowing about 15ft over her back. They didn’t wind me until they got about 50 yards downwind. There’s some pounded down trails up here. Hoping a fat boar walks by next.


----------



## splatek (Sep 17, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> Up on “bear ridge” and just had a sow with two cubs come by. Got my heart beating a little. She walked 10 yards from the base of my tree smelling my ground scent. Never looked up. My wind was blowing about 15ft over her back. They didn’t wind me until they got about 50 yards downwind. There’s some pounded down trails up here. Hoping a fat boar walks by next.



Had to edit. Those are real places and the Libby boys kill some bucks


I heard the place was a mad house with hunters today. Words out.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 17, 2022)

splatek said:


> Had to edit. Those are real places and the Libby boys kill some bucks
> 
> I heard the place was a mad house with hunters today. Words out.


I’ve got the honey hole, bear ridge, 9 point ridge, other 9 point ridge, persimmon ridge, the list goes on. Lol

What did you edit??? I’m confused.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Sep 17, 2022)

I'm avoiding it like the plague.




If there were white oak acorns, it may be a different story.

If they left the roads closed, it would be a different story


I hunted it last year on Chattahoochee.  With the roads open, it was an endless parade of dirt bikes, campers, and "overlanders".


No thanks.


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 17, 2022)

splatek said:


> Had to edit. Those are real places and the Libby boys kill some bucks
> 
> 
> I heard the place was a mad house with hunters today. Words out.



Wonder how that happened?


----------



## bany (Sep 17, 2022)

Weren’t me, I stayed in cumming cutting firewood today? 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Swampdogg (Sep 17, 2022)

Bear down


----------



## Professor (Sep 17, 2022)

Swampdogg said:


> Bear down


You got my attention.


----------



## Swampdogg (Sep 17, 2022)

On my way home will tell the story later.


----------



## Swampdogg (Sep 18, 2022)

Ok here we go, I’ve been in the woods almost non stop since opener. I have hiked and hiked in search of white oaks and bear. Previous year spots some had activity and some were baron.11 seen so far all over . This one area I like to go to is set up for the critters ,they pretty much have wind and thermal advantage . Came up with a plan to not get busted on my way in so I shot up the ridge and tried hiking up the opposite side so they wouldn’t wind me. . Mid way to my set up I heard one in a tree so I went further than my planned route around the ridge and started going up 20 minutes later I stopped for a break  and this tree exploded as I must have woken this bear up and he takes off up the mountain. Plan feels like it failed but I continue on.  Finally in my area I get set and wait. This was a 2 hour up and side hill battle against every type of vegetation that make you question why we do this. . Early morning an hour or 2 after day break  sow and cubs come cruising by and I was able to get a little video of them.  Most of the day I could hear stuff happening around me but the winds were swirling pretty bad so I just stayed put when I got up there. After lunch it felt like I was in the waiting game till the evening and not shortly after pondering what time something will come by a beautiful bear blessed me with an opportunity. He was walking up the ridge and turned back down which landed him in a small window for me to shoot BOOM ! Perfect heart shot and didn’t go 20. The rest of the afternoon i skinned him out loaded him up and down the mountain thickets i went. No matter how many times and routes I try to have to get down it is always a jungle fest . That’s what makes the memories . Now to recoup and try to find another.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 18, 2022)

Houston we have a problem. 
Was up last night twice dealing with extreme cramps in the lower legs. Both times I had to put on some clothes and get out of the camper to walk them off.
 After the 2nd round, I canceled my alarm. Gonna hunt easy today hoping to get in the woods 1st thing in the morning.
 This old man needs his sleep and rest and it seems I am having trouble putting in consecutive days of hard hunting due to getting in too late at nightto be back at it early next day.  Gonna have to change my full day hunting pattern and concentrate on either a morning or evening hunt each day.


----------



## Swampdogg (Sep 18, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Houston we have a problem.
> Was up last night twice dealing with extreme cramps in the lower legs. Both times I had to put on some clothes and get out of the camper to walk them off.
> After the 2nd round, I canceled my alarm. Gonna hunt easy today hoping to get in the woods 1st thing in the morning.
> This old man needs his sleep and rest and it seems I am having trouble putting in consecutive days of hard hunting due to getting in too late at nightto be back at it early next day.  Gonna have to change my full day hunting pattern and concentrate on either a morning or evening hunt each day.



Try some stretching throughout the day and before going to bed  and make sure you are plenty hydrated.  I got a Charlie horse a few weeks back that almost took me out . Also when hiking make sure you’re using the whole foot . If you hike with just the balls of your feet going up hill it will wear you down way faster .


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 18, 2022)

Swampdogg said:


> Try some stretching throughout the day and before going to bed  and make sure you are plenty hydrated.  I got a Charlie horse a few weeks back that almost took me out . Also when hiking make sure you’re using the whole foot . If you hike with just the balls of your feet going up hill it will wear you down way faster .


Liquid IV in your water. Those electrolytes do wonders.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 18, 2022)

Heard my first grouse this morning. He’s drumming about every 10 minutes.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 18, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> Liquid IV in your water. Those electrolytes do wonders.


 I think I need to go back to drinking one of those 1st thing every morning.


----------



## Swampdogg (Sep 18, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> Liquid IV in your water. Those electrolytes do wonders.


Those are good ,this year I tried the wilderness athlete,  tail winds are really good too but they gotta be ice cold.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 18, 2022)

To much of those electrolytes give me the runs. I'd have to be careful about drinking them before hunting.


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 18, 2022)

splatek said:


> Had to edit. Those are real places and the Libby boys kill some bucks
> 
> 
> I heard the place was a mad house with hunters today. Words out.



Loose lips sink ships! ?


----------



## splatek (Sep 18, 2022)

@Swampdogg  nice work
Looking forward to a few pictures so I can live vicariously
Liquid IV is great
I like the nuun with caffeine. I’ma caffeine addict


----------



## Swampdogg (Sep 18, 2022)

Here ya go @splatek maybe we can get a ‘22 kills thread going.


----------



## Swampdogg (Sep 18, 2022)

Buckman18 said:


> Loose lips sink ships! ?


Very true,  but most don’t have the grit to even set sail . 
Gotta be something wrong with us in the head to keep going to these places and having fun when to 90% of folks would absolutely hate it.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 18, 2022)

Shot one


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 18, 2022)

Swampdogg said:


> Very true,  but most don’t have the grit to even set sail .
> Gotta be something wrong with us in the head to keep going to these places and having fun when to 90% of folks would absolutely hate it.



For those of us who actually study, put in miles, proving/disproving theories, making the annual pilgrimage to check acorns, scout and hit the thickets, it’s either in you or it’s not. I agree.

But if I post a map and mark it with an X, or hint around enough about where sign is, that’ll be enough to trigger the curiosity of enough folks to check it out.


----------



## Swampdogg (Sep 18, 2022)

Buckman18 said:


> For those of us who actually study, put in miles, proving/disproving theories, making the annual pilgrimage to check acorns, scout and hit the thickets, it’s either in you or it’s not. I agree.
> 
> But if I post a map and mark it with an X, or hint around enough about where sign is, that’ll be enough to trigger the curiosity of enough folks to check it out.



Totally in agreement with you . No names , no maps, no sights or markers. I spend most of the off season burning boot leather and doing the home work . This meat is hard earned and should not be taken lightly .


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 18, 2022)

Swampdogg said:


> Totally in agreement with you . No names , no maps, no sights or markers. I spend most of the off season burning boot leather and doing the home work . This meat is hard earned and should not be taken lightly .



Congratulations on your bear yesterday by the way.


----------



## Swampdogg (Sep 18, 2022)

Buckman18 said:


> Congratulations on your bear yesterday by the way.


Thank you sir


----------



## Professor (Sep 18, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> Shot one


Well done


----------



## Professor (Sep 18, 2022)

Swampdogg said:


> Here ya go @splatek maybe we can get a ‘22 kills thread going.
> View attachment 1177332


Nice big head. What do you guess he weighed?


----------



## splatek (Sep 18, 2022)

Swampdogg said:


> Totally in agreement with you . No names , no maps, no sights or markers. I spend most of the off season burning boot leather and doing the home work . This meat is hard earned and should not be taken lightly .



I don’t even like giving the names of a wma Let people read the regs for themselves or pay a guide fee


----------



## splatek (Sep 18, 2022)

Swampdogg said:


> Here ya go @splatek maybe we can get a ‘22 kills thread going.
> View attachment 1177332



Start one


----------



## the Lackster (Sep 18, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> Shot one


Good stuff man!!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Sep 18, 2022)

Actually I've seen only one other hunter.  Lots of people fishing.  Lots of "different" cultures also.  Mum. 
Huge congrats to Swampdogg and Chris Libby!  This is NOT easy hunting!


----------



## splatek (Sep 18, 2022)

@chrislibby88  you get hands on the bear yet?


----------



## Swampdogg (Sep 18, 2022)

splatek said:


> Start one


I will haha , I think you probably got the 1st kill on opening day 1st thing in the am . I got some trad bow questions to ask I’ll send a pm


----------



## Swampdogg (Sep 18, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Actually I've seen only one other hunter.  Lots of people fishing.  Lots of "different" cultures also.  Mum.
> Huge congrats to Swampdogg and Chris Libby!  This is NOT easy hunting!


Thank you sir , hope you have some luck out there


----------



## antharper (Sep 18, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> Shot one


I say you hit it in the right spot , congrats !


----------



## GAoutdoor (Sep 18, 2022)

Swampdogg said:


> side hill battle against every type of vegetation that make you question why we do this.


That's the truth...had some questions in my head yesterday


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 18, 2022)

Maybe 150-175 dry sow. Shot her off the ground at maybe 35 yards. About the same size as my December bear last year. My brother and buddy Drew left this morning, so Im thankful she isn’t bigger. Bumped another bear out of a tree about 100 yards earlier before I ran into her. My god this pack feels like it weights 350 lbs though.


----------



## Swampdogg (Sep 18, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> Maybe 150-175 dry sow. Shot her off the ground at maybe 35 yards. About the same size as my December bear last year. My brother and buddy Drew left this morning, so Im thankful she isn’t bigger. Bumped another bear out of a tree about 100 yards earlier before I ran into her. My god this pack feels like it weights 350 lbs though.


Congratulations man !


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 18, 2022)

Swampdogg said:


> Congratulations man !


Thanks, you too!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 18, 2022)

@splatek. Man I have found the motherload of white oaks. Had to leave bear ridge, too many people. Came over here to bear ridge II.  Might rename bear ridge into hunter ridge.


----------



## Professor (Sep 18, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> Maybe 150-175 dry sow. Shot her off the ground at maybe 35 yards. About the same size as my December bear last year. My brother and buddy Drew left this morning, so Im thankful she isn’t bigger. Bumped another bear out of a tree about 100 yards earlier before I ran into her. My god this pack feels like it weights 350 lbs though.


Congratulations. Are you packing her out in one trip?


----------



## splatek (Sep 18, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> @splatek. Man I have found the motherload of white oaks. Had to leave bear ridge, too many people. Came over here to bear ridge II.  Might rename bear ridge into hunter ridge.



Congrats brother! knew you’d get it done!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 18, 2022)

Professor said:


> Congratulations. Are you packing her out in one trip?


Yes.  I’m pretty sure this pack is over 100lbs. I don’t have a way to weight it, but my god is this thing heavy.


----------



## Professor (Sep 18, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> Yes.  I’m pretty sure this pack is over 100lbs. I don’t have a way to weight it, but my god is this thing heavy.


no way I try that


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 18, 2022)

Professor said:


> no way I try that


 I almost gave up several times and dropped the cape, but I would rather suffer once that burn more daylight. Shot her at 11am, made it back to the truck at 2:50. Right under 2 miles from the truck.  

I’m gonna do some light scouting tomorrow, then meet my wife in the afternoon and hopefully get her on a bear Tuesday or Weds. can’t wait!


----------



## Mattval (Sep 18, 2022)

duke13 said:


> Got a site at Desoto falls for sun and mon  Anyone else camping there?


Camped there last year


----------



## Swampdogg (Sep 18, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> I almost gave up several times and dropped the cape, but I would rather suffer once that burn more daylight. Shot her at 11am, made it back to the truck at 2:50. Right under 2 miles from the truck.
> 
> I’m gonna do some light scouting tomorrow, then meet my wife in the afternoon and hopefully get her on a bear Tuesday or Weds. can’t wait!


 From what you can tell how thick is the fat from this one compared to the December one?


----------



## Professor (Sep 18, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> I almost gave up several times and dropped the cape, but I would rather suffer once that burn more daylight. Shot her at 11am, made it back to the truck at 2:50. Right under 2 miles from the truck.
> 
> I’m gonna do some light scouting tomorrow, then meet my wife in the afternoon and hopefully get her on a bear Tuesday or Weds. can’t wait!


I started out with that big 8 pointer I shot two years ago. I had to drop the head and come back for it. I weighed the pack with the head when I got home and I think it was 103. That experience led to trying to build upper body strength.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 18, 2022)

Congrats guys.... 

2022 Kill Thread is "stuck" at the top of the forum.


----------



## buckpasser (Sep 18, 2022)

Congrats to all the hunters out there having fun and especially those making kills!  @Swampdogg and @Buckman18 Some of us may have the necessary “grit” and maybe even the woodsmanship to close the deal, but the world may never know. Some have to work for a living, and raise kids, and support their church, and be a responsible people in general. I’d love to take off for a few days, blow off work, blow off church, blow off everything, and make bear hunting my #1 focus, but that ain’t happening. In the meantime I’ll have to live vicariously through y’all gritty ones.  Do us proud.


----------



## bany (Sep 18, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> I think I need to go back to drinking one of those 1st thing every morning.


And before bedtime


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 18, 2022)

Professor said:


> I started out with that big 8 pointer I shot two years ago. I had to drop the head and come back for it. I weighed the pack with the head when I got home and I think it was 103. That experience led to trying to build upper body strength.


I wish I had a way to weight this one. Oh well.

Man my upper body is good. My poor little weak buttocks was on fire coming down. My legs are still jello. Probably will be for a few hours.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 18, 2022)

bany said:


> And before bedtime


I put them in my hydration bladder.


----------



## Professor (Sep 18, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> I wish I had a way to weight this one. Oh well.
> 
> Man my upper body is good. My poor little weak buttocks was on fire coming down. My legs are still jello. Probably will be for a few hours.


Is no one manning the check station?


----------



## bany (Sep 18, 2022)

Congratulations on the bears guys! Stay healthy up there.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 18, 2022)

Professor said:


> Is no one manning the check station?


Not on the early season hunts. You have to call and schedule.


----------



## brandonsc (Sep 18, 2022)

Didn’t end up making it up to either of the gun hunts. Congrats to you guys who harvested bears.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 18, 2022)

Swampdogg said:


> From what you can tell how thick is the fat from this one compared to the December one?


Man that Dec bear had INCHES of fat on him. This girl had a decent layer, maybe 1/2 inch thick down the backstraps, rump, and hams. Thin layer on the shoulders. Good fat marbling in the hams too. Last year was a heavy mast year, so I’m guessing all the bears were super fat by late season. The one I shot in Sept last year didn’t have much fat on her.

How about your bear?


----------



## splatek (Sep 18, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> Man that Dec bear had INCHES of fat on him. This girl had a decent layer, maybe 1/2 inch thick down the backstraps, rump, and hams. Thin layer on the shoulders. Good fat marbling in the hams too. Last year was a heavy mast year, so I’m guessing all the bears were super fat by late season. The one I shot in Sept last year didn’t have much fat on her.
> 
> How about your bear?



The amount of fat from this bear compared to my later season bear let year was like night and day. Had tons last season. Not so much in September


----------



## Swampdogg (Sep 18, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> Man that Dec bear had INCHES of fat on him. This girl had a decent layer, maybe 1/2 inch thick down the backstraps, rump, and hams. Thin layer on the shoulders. Good fat marbling in the hams too. Last year was a heavy mast year, so I’m guessing all the bears were super fat by late season. The one I shot in Sept last year didn’t have much fat on her.
> 
> How about your bear?


1/2 - to almost an inch through out , I figure a later season one is gonna have the fat , this one had more fat than my October bear but  they were eating completely different food sources and from different locations


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 18, 2022)

Swampdogg said:


> 1/2 - to almost an inch through out , I figure a later season one is gonna have the fat , this one had more fat than my October bear but  they were eating completely different food sources and from different locations


Sow or boar?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 18, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> To much of those electrolytes give me the runs. I'd have to be careful about drinking them before hunting.


I dilute them heavily. I put two doses in a 2 liter bladder. You’re supposed to mix one in like 12oz.


----------



## Professor (Sep 18, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> I dilute them heavily. I put two doses in a 2 liter bladder. You’re supposed to mix one in like 12oz.


sounds like something I need to try. This is Liquid IV?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 18, 2022)

Professor said:


> sounds like something I need to try. This is Liquid IV?


Yup


----------



## bany (Sep 18, 2022)

I’ve been using body armor drinks. Pretty decent and diluted still effective.


----------



## Swampdogg (Sep 18, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> Sow or boar?


Both boars


----------



## splatek (Sep 18, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> I dilute them heavily. I put two doses in a 2 liter bladder. You’re supposed to mix one in like 12oz.



Hmm. I just eat the powder straight from the packet and take a swig of water. Figure I drink so much coffee I’m dilute enough on the inside. i also eat salt gum or just plain salt. try to get about 15-25 grams of salt a day to make sure all my systems are working. Once I started doing that the cramps went away. I just like the taste of the liquid iv. 
If you want to try a really bad hydration drink try LMNT. Made by an acquaintance Robb Wolf -most flavors are pretty good, salty, but they make chili pepper flavors that really turned me off. But for those that like the spice… worth a try I guess


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Sep 19, 2022)

Taking a break where there's a signal.  Man I'm getting frustrated.  Finally saw a sow with one cub this morning.  I feel like a giant spiderweb.  Starting to lose optimism but not giving up.  Huge congrats Chris!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 19, 2022)

I'm breaking up my hunts today into morning and evening also.
 I'm at camp till the evening hunt.
 I'm having trouble hunting all day unless I travel less than sit more.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 19, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Taking a break where there's a signal.  Man I'm getting frustrated.  Finally saw a sow with one cub this morning.  I feel like a giant spiderweb.  Starting to lose optimism but not giving up.  Huge congrats Chris!


Keep plugging man! Sounds like you are starting to hit the right areas.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 19, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> I'm breaking up my hunts today into morning and evening also.
> I'm at camp till the evening hunt.
> I'm having trouble hunting all day unless I travel less than sit more.


Keep at it! You just have to keep grinding until you find the hot spots.  I usually bounce around different areas until I get on the kinda sign I like to see. If I’m not in an area full of scat, digs, log rips, climbed trees, and beat down trails and bulldozed underbrush then I keep moving. I may go 2-5 miles in the morning, move to a new spot in the afternoon, and repeat. And I keep doing this until I hit an area that looks promising, or until I run into a bear.

Don’t just set up on a less than optimal area just because you are supposed to be “hunting”. Bears are pretty easy to walk up on. You don’t have to be sitting to kill one. They aren’t like deer. They don’t bolt the second they see or hear something. They will usually assume you are another bear and hang around looking trying to see what you are. And if you are in a high activity area, then there’s gonna be other bears and squirrels and all kinda noise going on. So don’t worry too much about your noise. Now definitely make sure your wind is good, but I don’t stress my scent as bad as I do deer hunting.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 19, 2022)

Then I think I'm gonna go back to where I've seen 2 bears in the same area and tons of sign there.
 It's about a 3/4 mile hike in there and I can stay for the day if I don't come out. I think it's the in-and-out that is killing me.
 Another problem is that I seem to find bear sign just about everywhere I go except around the bottoms. It seems abundant enough to hunt, but I'm not seeing anything...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 19, 2022)

It's a long hike out after dark and then a 30 minute ride back to camp. Can't get up early the next mornig to do it 2 days in a row.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 19, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Then I think I'm gonna go back to where I've seen 2 bears in the same area and tons of sign there.
> It's about a 3/4 mile hike in there and I can stay for the day if I don't come out. I think it's the in-and-out that is killing me.
> Another problem is that I seem to find bear sign just about everywhere I go except around the bottoms. It seems abundant enough to hunt, but I'm not seeing anything...
> 
> View attachment 1177622View attachment 1177623


I usually like to keep moving until I find an OVERWHELMING amount of sign. This year, on “bear ridge II” I’ve found the most and most concentrated sign I’ve ever seen ever. I looks like a heard of bears has been in there just trashing the place. I mean there’s trails weaving everywhere that are beat down and look like the AT, and bear tracks on top of bear poop. But if you’ve seen bears, that’s probably the best sign, especially two separate bears.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 19, 2022)

I'm suspicious it may have been the same bear, but It also has the most concentrated sign I've found.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 19, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> It's a long hike out after dark and then a 30 minute ride back to camp. Can't get up early the next mornig to do it 2 days in a row.


I’ve usually got a 30 minute ride from the camper then a 1hr+ walk to get to almost anywhere I hunt up here. Lucked up with with this new spot, only a 15 minute ride. Still 2 mile walk from the truck. Lol.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 19, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> I'm suspicious it may have been the same bear, but It also has the most concentrated sign I've found.


Well, you can either double down there, or try to find something better, which you may, or you may not. If there aren’t any acorns where you are now then I wouldn’t bother with it. A bear may be using the area, but you need something like a hot patch of oaks, or some kinda pinch point to pin it down to a ambush zone.


----------



## Swampdogg (Sep 19, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Taking a break where there's a signal.  Man I'm getting frustrated.  Finally saw a sow with one cub this morning.  I feel like a giant spiderweb.  Starting to lose optimism but not giving up.  Huge congrats Chris!


 Stay after them , things can change any second. When you least expect it, one will come walking by. Head on a swivel.


----------



## Whit90 (Sep 19, 2022)

Congrats to y’all that have killed! I was supposed to be heading up tonight, but covid has me locked down. Looks like I’ll be missing this one.


----------



## Professor (Sep 19, 2022)

Whit90 said:


> Congrats to y’all that have killed! I was supposed to be heading up tonight, but covid has me locked down. Looks like I’ll be missing this one.


I hope it is mild and passes quickly.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 20, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Houston we have a problem.
> Was up last night twice dealing with extreme cramps in the lower legs. Both times I had to put on some clothes and get out of the camper to walk them off.
> After the 2nd round, I canceled my alarm. Gonna hunt easy today hoping to get in the woods 1st thing in the morning.
> This old man needs his sleep and rest and it seems I am having trouble putting in consecutive days of hard hunting due to getting in too late at nightto be back at it early next day.  Gonna have to change my full day hunting pattern and concentrate on either a morning or evening hunt each day.


Saw that pic of your camp lol, that fire water is no bueno for the woods my brother!!! Water and Gatorade!


----------



## GAoutdoor (Sep 20, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> I may go 2-5 miles in the morning, move to a new spot in the afternoon, and repeat. And I keep doing this until I hit an area that looks promising, or until I run into a bear.
> 
> They don’t bolt the second they see or hear something.



How quickly are you guys moving when you walk in? I have been taking it slowly, stopping and listening, 2-3 miles a day (including the hike out). Do I need to be covering more ground? What's the threshold for spooking a bear and having it run?


----------



## Professor (Sep 20, 2022)

GAoutdoor said:


> How quickly are you guys moving when you walk in? I have been taking it slowly, stopping and listening, 2-3 miles a day (including the hike out). Do I need to be covering more ground? What's the threshold for spooking a bear and having it run?


You have to make that judgment, but I have covered 6 plus miles many days looking for abundant and fresh sign. I move very quickly between areas. I will slow down and listen. I come to a crawl if I hear something or start seeing fresh sign. When I find the right sign I set up with the wind according to my best guess as to where the bears will be coming from and sit tight.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 20, 2022)

GAoutdoor said:


> How quickly are you guys moving when you walk in? I have been taking it slowly, stopping and listening, 2-3 miles a day (including the hike out). Do I need to be covering more ground? What's the threshold for spooking a bear and having it run?


Depends. If I’m in bear sign then I’m moving slowly and as quietly as possible. If I’m not in bear sign then I’m covering ground. 90% of the game is in 10% of the woods. I’m not wasting time stalking carefully and quietly through useless woods, and there’s no way I’m slowly picking through a neck high huckleberry patch for 400 yards uphill for 3 hours when I can bomb up it in 30 minutes and quietly hunt the top where I can actually hunt. Now I will be the first to tell you, I’ve been burned before by my strategy and bumped animals in places I didn’t expect them to be. My wife and I bumped a small bear bedded up in an odd spot walking out this morning. Dang thing jumped up at like 10 yards and bolted. If you go slow all the time you also risk never covering enough ground to find the really hot area, and you can still bump animals even if you are doing everything right. Guess you have to figure out which risk bothers you more. For me, it’s not finding the good stuff.


----------



## Heimdall (Sep 20, 2022)

Went out early this am on Chattahoochee WMA. Walked about 6 miles 3 out and 3 back on an old, permanently closed logging road at the NE end of the WMA. Roads runs right along the ridge around 3800ft. Didn't see any bears or sign (although I'm a pure novice so I could have easily missed it). I did see acorns up though.

Is sticking to these old roads a good strategy? I've heard bears like to use them a lot as it's real steep above and below, plus crazy thick with vegetation right now. Are you guys brush-busting up and down the steep stuff??

I'll be heading out to try a couple of different spots Thursday and Friday of this week. Maybe on Chestatee.


----------



## CornStalker (Sep 20, 2022)

I don't know if anyone else experienced this on their recent hunts, but we saw more squirrels than we have in the past ten years. They were everywhere. Hitting the scarlet oak acorns. I put the slow stalk on an embarrassing amount, only to realize they weren't bears. Haha. But I refuse to be fooled anymore by bears pretending to be squirrels...


----------



## Professor (Sep 20, 2022)

Heimdall said:


> Went out early this am on Chattahoochee WMA. Walked about 6 miles 3 out and 3 back on an old, permanently closed logging road at the NE end of the WMA. Roads runs right along the ridge around 3800ft. Didn't see any bears or sign (although I'm a pure novice so I could have easily missed it). I did see acorns up though.
> 
> Is sticking to these old roads a good strategy? I've heard bears like to use them a lot as it's real steep above and below, plus crazy thick with vegetation right now. Are you guys brush-busting up and down the steep stuff??
> 
> I'll be heading out to try a couple of different spots Thursday and Friday of this week. Maybe on Chestatee.


Yes, and maybe not. The logging rds are great for moving quickly. This goes for people and bears. If you are seeing a lot of steaming poop, then yes. If not, then you should exit and start examining some of the ridges. I stopped hunting the hollows. The wind just swirls too muck, but the bears have to use the ridges or cross the ridges to get to the bottoms.


----------



## Heimdall (Sep 20, 2022)

Professor said:


> Yes, and maybe not. The logging rds are great for moving quickly. This goes for people and bears. If you are seeing a lot of steaming poop, then yes. If not, then you should exit and start examining some of the ridges. I stopped hunting the hollows. The wind just swirls too muck, but the bears have to use the ridges or cross the ridges to get to the bottoms.



Thanks for the tip!

This road actually ran along the ridge for the most part if not it was maybe 20 - 30 yards away. Thought it looked like a good spot...i was wrong.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Sep 20, 2022)

Saw a small bear around noon but didn't present a shot opportunity and it was a questionable size.  Also jumped some deer bedded in young white pines including one very nice buck.  I agree the squirrels are on fire.


----------



## GAoutdoor (Sep 20, 2022)

CornStalker said:


> I don't know if anyone else experienced this on their recent hunts, but we saw more squirrels than we have in the past ten years. They were everywhere. Hitting the scarlet oak acorns. I put the slow stalk on an embarrassing amount, only to realize they weren't bears. Haha. But I refuse to be fooled anymore by bears pretending to be squirrels...


Squirrels have to be the loudest animals in the woods. One got me good on my first time out last year. I *think* I'm starting to be able to tell it's a squirrel, though I haven't stumbled on a bear in a tree yet to compare. I imagine with enough time and practice, you can start to tell the difference. I'm a lot better now with telling between a squirrel in leaves and a deer


----------



## Professor (Sep 20, 2022)

Heimdall said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> This road actually ran along the ridge for the most part if not it was maybe 20 - 30 yards away. Thought it looked like a good spot...i was wrong.


Check the finger ridges coming off the main ridge.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 20, 2022)

Well, wife and I hunted hard today. It was super windy this morning, but we did jump a small bear that was bedded on the exit trail. That was cool. 

Went back i this evening, wind was very light, listened to acorns raining like crazy sitting on a shallow saddle. Heard a bird start fussing at something behind us and tried stalking in to listen better but we couldn’t figure out what is was, so we sat back down, and as we were packing up at 7:45 something went crashing down the rocks just downwind of us. Pretty sure it was a bear. We will try again tomorrow.


----------



## GAoutdoor (Sep 20, 2022)

Work is kicking my butt this week. I'm hoping to be able to take Friday off and get back out. Seeing all your posts has me itching to get in the woods again!


----------



## GAbullHunter (Sep 21, 2022)

CornStalker said:


> I don't know if anyone else experienced this on their recent hunts, but we saw more squirrels than we have in the past ten years. ...



That and dove


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 21, 2022)

CornStalker said:


> I don't know if anyone else experienced this on their recent hunts, but we saw more squirrels than we have in the past ten years. They were everywhere. Hitting the scarlet oak acorns. I put the slow stalk on an embarrassing amount, only to realize they weren't bears. Haha. But I refuse to be fooled anymore by bears pretending to be squirrels...


Man I did that twice on Friday. Stalking in yesterday evening we hear some footsteps approaching in the leaves, I turn to my wife and tell her I think it’s a bear coming and try to give her the gun (I’m carrying it) she shakes her head so I get the gun ready, and start looking for movement through the brush. I can’t see anything moving, and the steps are getting closer. Wth? Finally two grouse appear scratching along. As soon as I reach for my phone for pictures they flush.


----------



## Professor (Sep 21, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> Man I did that twice on Friday. Stalking in yesterday evening we hear some footsteps approaching in the leaves, I turn to my wife and tell her I think it’s a bear coming and try to give her the gun (I’m carrying it) she shakes her head so I get the gun ready, and start looking for movement through the brush. I can’t see anything moving, and the steps are getting closer. Wth? Finally two grouse appear scratching along. As soon as I reach for my phone for pictures they flush.


Haha. It seams the grouse really are making a comeback. I assume all the new growth from the blowdown and areas cleared by fires is making better habitat for them.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 21, 2022)

Professor said:


> Haha. It seams the grouse really are making a comeback. I assume all the new growth from the blowdown and areas cleared by fires is making better habitat for them.


No fire up where I’m at. It’s thick, super thick, and very rocky. This is the first time I’ve seen them and heard them, or knew what to listen for. I’ve probably heard them in the past and never paid attention.


----------



## Professor (Sep 21, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> No fire up where I’m at. It’s thick, super thick, and very rocky. This is the first time I’ve seen them and heard them, or knew what to listen for. I’ve probably heard them in the past and never paid attention.


their drumming is unmistakable. it sounds like a steam locomotive starting off.it starts as a slow thump and then builds to a blur. I have heard them many times and seen two. Oddly, I walked up on one in Heard county while still hunting through an overgrown clearcut. I think that one was blown there by a hurricane that came through a week earlier.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 21, 2022)

Heimdall said:


> Went out early this am on Chattahoochee WMA. Walked about 6 miles 3 out and 3 back on an old, permanently closed logging road at the NE end of the WMA. Roads runs right along the ridge around 3800ft. Didn't see any bears or sign (although I'm a pure novice so I could have easily missed it). I did see acorns up though.
> 
> Is sticking to these old roads a good strategy? I've heard bears like to use them a lot as it's real steep above and below, plus crazy thick with vegetation right now. Are you guys brush-busting up and down the steep stuff??
> 
> I'll be heading out to try a couple of different spots Thursday and Friday of this week. Maybe on Chestatee.


That logging road your on has probably been walked 50 times in the past two weeks. Unless you walk on to the top of that ridge it’s likely futile. If you do hit the top of the ridge be careful and don’t get lost, it’s deceptive.


----------



## 6lbSledge (Sep 21, 2022)

I spent Sunday and Monday tradbow hunting 2 miles in during the gun hunt. Had people walk the ridge I was on during prime time both morning and evening and had a guy shoot at a pig less than 150 yds away directly toward me. That will wake you up let me tell you. Saw hogs and had one within 25 yds, saw and heard grouse. Was going to go back Wednesday-Friday but I’ll let the gun boys clear out a bit. Don’t love getting shot at and having hunts messed up that you work so hard to get.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 21, 2022)

Well, we are done. We slept in this morning and cooked instead of eating leftovers. Went out this afternoon and checked out a new spot not far from the ridge I killed one on. Started heading down to a point of interest and got into some heavy sign, but all of it was old. Eventually walked up on a trail cam and decided to back out and hit “bear ridge” again, and dang if we didn’t bump a pretty big one heading up the hill. I turned to tell my wife, who was about 10 steps behind me, and when I looked back I lost him. I was looking at a dark tangle that looked like the rootball of a blowdown so I took another step, and the root all bolted. Wasn’t a 500lb slob, but was the biggest bear I’ve seen on the foot. My guess would be somewhere in the 2-250 range. My wife wanted to chase it, but it went into a nasty laurel thicket.


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 21, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> Well, we are done. We slept in this morning and cooked instead of eating leftovers. Went out this afternoon and checked out a new spot not far from the ridge I killed one on. Started heading down to a point of interest and got into some heavy sign, but all of it was old. Eventually walked up on a trail cam and decided to back out and hit “bear ridge” again, and dang if we didn’t bump a pretty big one heading up the hill. I turned to tell my wife, who was about 10 steps behind me, and when I looked back I lost him. I was looking at a dark tangle that looked like the rootball of a blowdown so I took another step, and the root all bolted. Wasn’t a 500lb slob, but was the biggest bear I’ve seen on the foot. My guess would be somewhere in the 2-250 range. My wife wanted to chase it, but it went into a nasty laurel thicket.



You and your wife woke me up this evening near the AT when y’all walked by me. I assume it was you? A guy n gal. The gal had a ponytail?


----------



## GAbullHunter (Sep 21, 2022)

Kicked up on a bunch of sign hunted it all day but nothing. Plenty tree rats, and acorns. Back to try again in morning. Not sure how much longer can hang in there trying to get the kids on one before we head out but it's hard on them.


----------



## GAbullHunter (Sep 21, 2022)

6lbSledge said:


> I spent Sunday and Monday tradbow hunting 2 miles in during the gun hunt. Had people walk the ridge I was on during prime time both morning and evening and had a guy shoot at a pig less than 150 yds away directly toward me. That will wake you up let me tell you. Saw hogs and had one within 25 yds, saw and heard grouse. Was going to go back Wednesday-Friday but I’ll let the gun boys clear out a bit. Don’t love getting shot at and having hunts messed up that you work so hard to get.



Pretty sure I walked up on the hog remains. Big ole black boar. Been butchered by humans.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 21, 2022)

Buckman18 said:


> You and your wife woke me up this evening near the AT when y’all walked by me. I assume it was you? A guy n gal. The gal had a ponytail?


These hills have eyez!!!!! ?


----------



## splatek (Sep 22, 2022)

6lbSledge said:


> I spent Sunday and Monday tradbow hunting 2 miles in during the gun hunt. Had people walk the ridge I was on during prime time both morning and evening and had a guy shoot at a pig less than 150 yds away directly toward me. That will wake you up let me tell you. Saw hogs and had one within 25 yds, saw and heard grouse. Was going to go back Wednesday-Friday but I’ll let the gun boys clear out a bit. Don’t love getting shot at and having hunts messed up that you work so hard to get.



When I heard how crowded it was and thought about how thick it is I decided against the rifle hunt in the name of safety. Even with orange I’m not sure you could see very far and moving around sounding like a bear…. I’ll stink with the struggle stick for a few more weeks.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 22, 2022)

splatek said:


> When I heard how crowded it was and thought about how thick it is I decided against the rifle hunt in the name of safety. Even with orange I’m not sure you could see very far and moving around sounding like a bear…. I’ll stink with the struggle stick for a few more weeks.


I wonder if internet posters will realize they are their own worst enemy when they talk so much about their favorite hunt?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 22, 2022)

Buckman18 said:


> You and your wife woke me up this evening near the AT when y’all walked by me. I assume it was you? A guy n gal. The gal had a ponytail?


She has two braids. I don’t recall walking past anyone sleeping. We did enter and exit on the AT though.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 22, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> I wonder if internet posters will realize they are their own worst enemy when they talk so much about their favorite hunt?


Thats why I don't post anymore. To many interweb scouts


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 22, 2022)

I guess it has been fairly crowded. Weather was just too nice this year. Last year when it rained all week so didn’t see anyone. Lol


----------



## Heimdall (Sep 22, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> I guess it has been fairly crowded. Weather was just too nice this year. Last year when it rained all week so didn’t see anyone. Lol



I find such an interesting paradox to think about how we all love to hear each others stories, the camaraderie on this forum is so great, well wishes and good luck galore, it’s like a brotherhood. Yet the thought of seeing each other while hunting is so disappointing. It’s like yes go hunt good luck to you can’t wait to hear how it goes and see pics of your harvest……just don’t hunt anywhere near me, I want the place to myself.


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 22, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> She has two braids. I don’t recall walking past anyone sleeping. We did enter and exit on the AT though.


Did you see a black RAV4 with a Hank sticker on the back glass, in the same parking lot?

Or did you see a note on a rock about a copperhead snake?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 22, 2022)

When you put 30 good hunters on 30k acres in the mountains,  the good spots gets gone really really quick


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 22, 2022)

tree cutter 08 said:


> When you put 30 good hunters on 30k acres in the mountains,  the good spots gets gone really really quick



This is very true in the mountains. The wma may be 30,000 acres, but the good hunting can be found on about 1% of the total land, if that.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 22, 2022)

Heimdall said:


> I find such an interesting paradox to think about how we all love to hear each others stories, the camaraderie on this forum is so great, well wishes and good luck galore, it’s like a brotherhood. Yet the thought of seeing each other while hunting is so disappointing. It’s like yes go hunt good luck to you can’t wait to hear how it goes and see pics of your harvest……just don’t hunt anywhere near me, I want the place to myself.


I don’t mind seeing other folks up here, especially GONers. I usually try to talk and be friendly, find out where they are goi by or have been so I can avoid their spot, maybe catch some info.   
Now I prefer to meet them on the trails, or parking areas, and not in my spot, cause I usually burned a lot of time and calories to get there. And in a perfect world we all want to hunt unpressured areas. I don’t think anyone hates the other people on a human to human, personal level, but we all dislike the pressure of more people in the woods.


----------



## Heimdall (Sep 22, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> I don’t mind seeing other folks up here, especially GONers. I usually try to talk and be friendly, find out where they are goi by or have been so I can avoid their spot, maybe catch some info.
> Now I prefer to meet them on the trails, or parking areas, and not in my spot, cause I usually burned a lot of time and calories to get there. And in a perfect world we all want to hunt unpressured areas. I don’t think anyone hates the other people on a human to human, personal level, but we all dislike the pressure of more people in the woods.



Very well put! 100% agree!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Sep 22, 2022)

I do think there is gaining popularity and more hunters but this happened with turkey hunting years ago too.  Once they realized it wasn't easy many gave up or didn't pursue it as much.  Some people just want the experience and after they kill one they're done.  Hopefully this too shall pass.  
And btw...  Nobody has a secret spot.... cuz there's a danged ole Miller Lite can layin up there somewhere ?


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Sep 22, 2022)

I swear I find these in the craziest places in the mountains.  Usually brand new.  What are people using them for?


----------



## Professor (Sep 22, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I swear I find these in the craziest places in the mountains.  Usually brand new.  What are people using them for?  View attachment 1178219


I have never seen a sharpie in the woods. Are you sure they are not dropping out of your pocket?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 22, 2022)

I’ve never found a sharper either. I do try to keep a pen in my bag so I can fill out my harvest record, but I forget half the time in the woods and do it at the car.


----------



## Professor (Sep 22, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> I’ve never found a sharper either. I do try to keep a pen in my bag so I can fill out my harvest record, but I forget half the time in the woods and do it at the car.


I report with my phone. You still use the tags?


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Sep 22, 2022)

Professor said:


> I have never seen a sharpie in the woods. Are you sure they are not dropping out of your pocket?



Haha no I don't carry them.  Not very scent friendly I reckon.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 22, 2022)

Professor said:


> I report with my phone. You still use the tags?


You are supposed to do both.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 22, 2022)

I’ve met a handful of folks from here, a couple turned out to be really good friends. Only two did I meet while in the field, my buddy Tao saved my butt one day. I got a flat on white oak rd, it was horrible! It was an early rifle hunt and HOT! My butt was already kicked and I was just puking lol trying to change that tire. Well he pulled up behind me with a buddy and they changed my tire. A handful of neat stories like that.


----------



## Professor (Sep 22, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> You are supposed to do both.


Well that is good to know.


----------



## Professor (Sep 22, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Haha no I don't carry them.  Not very scent friendly I reckon.


I was just poking you.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 22, 2022)

Another cool one. John B and I had a guy from here pull up to our camp many years ago that had just shot a bear. He never found it. We’ll ever since I quit smoking many many years ago my nose is like gold, 3 days later I went back and found the boys bear, with a bear eating on it!!! That was pretty cool.


----------



## 6lbSledge (Sep 22, 2022)

GAbullHunter said:


> Pretty sure I walked up on the hog remains. Big ole black boar. Been butchered by humans.


These guys missed the pig. Plenty out there though


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 22, 2022)

Joe Brandon said:


> Another cool one. John B and I had a guy from here pull up to our camp many years ago that had just shot a bear. He never found it. We’ll ever since I quit smoking many many years ago my nose is like gold, 3 days later I went back and found the boys bear, with a bear eating on it!!! That was pretty cool.


Crazy


----------



## 6lbSledge (Sep 22, 2022)

I’ve found several pocket knives in remote spots. This last one the other day was one of those replaceable blade jobs for those who don’t know how to sharpen…. Never found a sharpie


----------



## Professor (Sep 22, 2022)

6lbSledge said:


> I’ve found several pocket knives in remote spots. This last one the other day was one of those replaceable blade jobs for those who don’t know how to sharpen…. Never found a sharpie


I’m one of those, but it is not for lack of trying. I just don’t have the knife sharpening gene.


----------



## Professor (Sep 22, 2022)

I find bandanas. Most of them are Camo.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Sep 22, 2022)

Good stories Joe.  We could use a thread like that.  
Anyone heard from @jbogg lately?


----------



## splatek (Sep 22, 2022)

I'd bet most of the miller lite cans have bear bite marks in them. I know all the cola cans I find do. I think the bears smell, play, bite, eat them. And in the process relocate them. 
just my 2 cents.


----------



## splatek (Sep 22, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Good stories Joe.  We could use a thread like that.
> Anyone heard from @jbogg lately?



Last I heard he'd been in hand-to-hand combat with a bear, only got a few scraoes, butt he bear ran off with his tail between his legs. You know Boggs is the size of a mature grizzly, with better hair.


----------



## splatek (Sep 22, 2022)

I find mylar balloons all the time. 
One time fishing way up deep on a creek for specks I found a nice couple's dog, when I returned the dog to the waterfall they were full on ride em cowboy... I let the dog go and went on fishing. Who in the world goes that far in the woods to get some?


----------



## Professor (Sep 22, 2022)

splatek said:


> I find mylar balloons all the time.
> One time fishing way up deep on a creek for specks I found a nice couple's dog, when I returned the dog to the waterfall they were full on ride em cowboy... I let the dog go and went on fishing. Who in the world goes that far in the woods to get some?


I find them too. Usually that is spot with strong falling thermals. Look for good bedding spots close to the balloons.


----------



## splatek (Sep 22, 2022)

Professor said:


> I find them too. Usually that is spot with strong falling thermals. Look for good bedding spots close to the balloons.



I’ve heard that and searched. I think it’s an urban legend.


----------



## Professor (Sep 22, 2022)

splatek said:


> I’ve heard that and searched. I think it’s an urban legend.


I have generally found them right on top of good bedding spots.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 22, 2022)

splatek said:


> I’ve heard that and searched. I think it’s an urban legend.


I don’t think they bed (editften) in those thermal drop spots. Bet there are some old rubs near them though. All the buck beds I find are up high, and doe beds are down in thick saplings, or on random shelves in huckleberries.


----------



## Professor (Sep 22, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> I don’t think they bed in those thermal drop spots. Bet there are some old rubs near them though. All the buck beds I find are up high, and doe beds are down in thick saplings, or on random shelves in huckleberries.


I have found most a third to halfway down big ridges. having said that, I found most in areas that were cut within the last couple of years.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 22, 2022)

I found 3 mylar balloons this week. 

The bear hunt is over for me this week. White oaks and Chestnut oaks didn't hit on my side of the mountain. All my spots were barren of white oak acorns and bear sign. It was crazy. 

I did bump a big bear at super close range while on the move and couldn't pull off a shot fast enough. 

This morning I took a crap right next to a hog and didn't know it. Wind was whipping so I couldn't hear a thing. Pulled up my trousers, put on my pack, grabbed my rifle and took maybe five steps and there it was lookin' dead at me. Spotted hog, and it ran before I could bust it. 

I swear....one day they will make a video of my hunting misadventures and it's gonna look like a Bill Dance blooper reel. ?

I covered an unreal amount of ground looking for white oaks, struck out, but found some awesome spots for next year and had a blast. 

The one thing I took away from this week is that I will never, ever again put my confidence in my knowledge of my white oak spots. I knew long ahead of the hunt that the white oak crop was going to be bad, but I didn't realize how bad it would turn out to be. I didn't do any pre season scouting and relied on the assumption that at least some of my spots would hit good. 

I was dead wrong. And it put me in a position where I was covering a lot of ground looking for acorns rather than hunting them, and I will never, ever go in that unprepared again. 

Congrats to those of you who found success and got it done. Very happy for those of you that did!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Sep 22, 2022)

Yeah my week is over too.  Sure wish I still had my stickbow now.  I spent 5 nights in my cozy camp.  It was a great time hiking and hunting those mountains.  Saw tons of sign, new and old, and a total of 3 bears.  Lost 5lbs that I didn't need to lose.  Smelled skunks everywhere I went and no it wasn't me @Professor hahaha.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 22, 2022)

Killer Kyle said:


> I found 3 mylar balloons this week.
> 
> The bear hunt is over for me this week. White oaks and Chestnut oaks didn't hit on my side of the mountain. All my spots were barren of white oak acorns and bear sign. It was crazy.
> 
> ...


I’m not local, so I never get to do any pre scouting. I usually plan 4-5 days and start walking low to high until I find the acorns, usually gives me a day or two to find acorns, then another day or two to hunt. Lucked up in a new spot and hit the motherload, and saw/heard bears every time I went out.


----------



## Professor (Sep 22, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Yeah my week is over too.  Sure wish I still had my stickbow now.  I spent 5 nights in my cozy camp.  It was a great time hiking and hunting those mountains.  Saw tons of sign, new and old, and a total of 3 bears.  Lost 5lbs that I didn't need to lose.  Smelled skunks everywhere I went and no it wasn't me @Professor hahaha.  View attachment 1178289


haha


----------



## jbogg (Sep 22, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Good stories Joe.  We could use a thread like that.
> Anyone heard from @jbogg lately?



The mountain has been whipping me so far. Opening weekend was pretty much a washout with hunting in the fog up at the higher elevations. Had some personal stuff come up that I have had to deal with and have not been in the woods as much as I had intended to, but hope to get a chance to go back up this weekend. Before the season opened I was bumping bears during every scouting trip, so hopefully it’s just a matter of time before I cross paths with one again.


----------



## Jason F (Sep 22, 2022)

Though I carry a Sharpie daily (I use them at work all the time), I don't recall every losing one in the woods.

I did lose a really nice Surefire EDCL1-T flashlight last weekend in the woods somehow. So I hope whoever finds it (someday) enjoys it.


----------



## Swampdogg (Sep 23, 2022)

Tagged out , just got out the woods and hour ago, solo pack out will make or break you , pics and all that tomorrow


----------



## Professor (Sep 23, 2022)

Swampdogg said:


> Tagged out , just got out the woods and hour ago, solo pack out will make or break you , pics and all that tomorrow


Congratulations. I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 23, 2022)

Swampdogg said:


> Tagged out , just got out the woods and hour ago, solo pack out will make or break you , pics and all that tomorrow


Nice work man!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Sep 23, 2022)

Swampdogg said:


> Tagged out , just got out the woods and hour ago, solo pack out will make or break you , pics and all that tomorrow



Dang Adios you're on fire!  Can't wait to hear.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 23, 2022)

Man wow these acorns are so scarce the bear have literally turned over every little stone ?????there moving so much the trails feel like pads on the ground.


----------



## Swampdogg (Sep 23, 2022)

After this past weekend I thought I wasn’t going to be able to get back out in the woods till later on in the season , but I got some house chores done fast and had the day open up to get back out there.
Got a late start because of traffic and didn’t get up the mountain till a little before lunch ,  I sat in an area that was getting used pretty good with no action till about mid afternoon, decided to go explore some new ground and just burn the rest of the day doing that. Ended up in a mess of laurels till I got to a new active area but it was so thick I didn’t feel comfortable setting up there so I headed back , on my way back I found a good game  trail to follow with fresh sign but I was too far in to stay in the area so I decided to keep following it till I made my way to the original area I planned sitting for the evening. On the way there  I caught some big movement up ahead  , with no clear shot till I got to 15 yards I slowly stalked in staying on the bear with the scope , fired a round and dropped it in its tracks . Death moan followed and pulled on my heart strings . It was pretty loud and I was a few feet away . Got my composure together , snapped a few pictures and got to work.  Bear on a tarp makes the world of difference getting all the meat. Barely left any for the scavengers. All loaded up the late night pack out was something else , no help and my pack was loaded to the gills . The wind was ripping like a hurricane and about ready to throw me off the mountain. Bushwhacked my way to a planned route out but everything don’t look the same at night , still got in the tangles and still busted through some thickets.  Made it to the truck ,drove to refill my ice and my bear season is over. I’m gonna try and learn how to find them in late season so there’s always that .  Hope y’all that are still after them get an opportunity.  Bear hunting is a curse and a blessing.


----------



## splatek (Sep 23, 2022)

Swampdogg said:


> After this past weekend I thought I wasn’t going to be able to get back out in the woods till later on in the season , but I got some house chores done fast and had the day open up to get back out there.
> Got a late start because of traffic and didn’t get up the mountain till a little before lunch ,  I sat in an area that was getting used pretty good with no action till about mid afternoon, decided to go explore some new ground and just burn the rest of the day doing that. Ended up in a mess of laurels till I got to a new active area but it was so thick I didn’t feel comfortable setting up there so I headed back , on my way back I found a good game  trail to follow with fresh sign but I was too far in to stay in the area so I decided to keep following it till I made my way to the original area I planned sitting for the evening. On the way there  I caught some big movement up ahead  , with no clear shot till I got to 15 yards I slowly stalked in staying on the bear with the scope , fired a round and dropped it in its tracks . Death moan followed and pulled on my heart strings . It was pretty loud and I was a few feet away . Got my composure together , snapped a few pictures and got to work.  Bear on a tarp makes the world of difference getting all the meat. Barely left any for the scavengers. All loaded up the late night pack out was something else , no help and my pack was loaded to the gills . The wind was ripping like a hurricane and about ready to throw me off the mountain. Bushwhacked my way to a planned route out but everything don’t look the same at night , still got in the tangles and still busted through some thickets.  Made it to the truck ,drove to refill my ice and my bear season is over. I’m gonna try and learn how to find them in late season so there’s always that .  Hope y’all that are still after them get an opportunity.  Bear hunting is a curse and a blessing.



Love it! Congrats!


----------



## Swampdogg (Sep 23, 2022)

splatek said:


> Love it! Congrats!


Thanks man hope you get some more days out there as well


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 23, 2022)

Swampdogg said:


> After this past weekend I thought I wasn’t going to be able to get back out in the woods till later on in the season , but I got some house chores done fast and had the day open up to get back out there.
> Got a late start because of traffic and didn’t get up the mountain till a little before lunch ,  I sat in an area that was getting used pretty good with no action till about mid afternoon, decided to go explore some new ground and just burn the rest of the day doing that. Ended up in a mess of laurels till I got to a new active area but it was so thick I didn’t feel comfortable setting up there so I headed back , on my way back I found a good game  trail to follow with fresh sign but I was too far in to stay in the area so I decided to keep following it till I made my way to the original area I planned sitting for the evening. On the way there  I caught some big movement up ahead  , with no clear shot till I got to 15 yards I slowly stalked in staying on the bear with the scope , fired a round and dropped it in its tracks . Death moan followed and pulled on my heart strings . It was pretty loud and I was a few feet away . Got my composure together , snapped a few pictures and got to work.  Bear on a tarp makes the world of difference getting all the meat. Barely left any for the scavengers. All loaded up the late night pack out was something else , no help and my pack was loaded to the gills . The wind was ripping like a hurricane and about ready to throw me off the mountain. Bushwhacked my way to a planned route out but everything don’t look the same at night , still got in the tangles and still busted through some thickets.  Made it to the truck ,drove to refill my ice and my bear season is over. I’m gonna try and learn how to find them in late season so there’s always that .  Hope y’all that are still after them get an opportunity.  Bear hunting is a curse and a blessing.


That boy @Swampdogg is a bear killer! Great work this season man. I’ve enjoyed seeing your success.


----------



## GAbullHunter (Sep 23, 2022)

Swampdogg said:


> .  Bear hunting is a curse and a blessing.



Congrats on the turn out!! Still in search..


----------



## HardlyHangin (Sep 23, 2022)

Professor said:


> I have found most a third to halfway down big ridges. having said that, I found most in areas that were cut within the last couple of years.



I think im lost, are we talking about balloons or couples going full on ridem cowboy


----------



## Professor (Sep 23, 2022)

HardlyHangin said:


> I think im lost, are we talking about balloons or couples going full on ridem cowboy


hahahaha. balloons


----------



## Swampdogg (Sep 23, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> That boy @Swampdogg is a bear killer! Great work this season man. I’ve enjoyed seeing your success.


 Thanks man I was on a mission this year to get two bears ,plus it’s all my family wants to eat . I was gonna try and wait for a late season bear but this one looked like one so it was time.  I’m sure you’ll probably get another and slam some bucks as well. That’s my next mission up here. A mountain buck I’ve been trying to get.


----------



## Swampdogg (Sep 23, 2022)

GAbullHunter said:


> Congrats on the turn out!! Still in search..


Thank you , keep at it and it’ll happen, burning boot leather and time in the woods is half the  battle


----------



## splatek (Sep 23, 2022)

HardlyHangin said:


> I think im lost, are we talking about balloons or couples going full on ridem cowboy



Bahaha. That's hilarious. You find what you find...


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 23, 2022)

Swampdogg said:


> Thanks man I was on a mission this year to get two bears ,plus it’s all my family wants to eat . I was gonna try and wait for a late season bear but this one looked like one so it was time.  I’m sure you’ll probably get another and slam some bucks as well. That’s my next mission up here. A mountain buck I’ve been trying to get.


My wife is the same. Pretty much insists on me killing two bears cause she likes it better than deer, kids too. Almost tagged out but I missed my chance at a good one on Weds evening. Saw him move, and took my eyes off to turn and tell my wife so she could see, when I turned back I lost him and thought I was looking at a rootball from a blowdown, until I took a step and the “rootball” started running into the laurel. Trail was tore up where he scrambled out.


If you can go get two bears in a week you shouldn’t have a problem getting on a mountain buck.


----------



## nix03 (Sep 23, 2022)

Swampdogg said:


> Tagged out , just got out the woods and hour ago, solo pack out will make or break you , pics and all that tomorrow


Congrats. You must have found the honey hole.


----------



## Swampdogg (Sep 23, 2022)

nix03 said:


> Congrats. You must have found the honey hole.


Burning boot leather off season and during did the trick .


----------



## Swampdogg (Sep 23, 2022)

nix03 said:


> Congrats. You must have found the honey hole.


Also thank you


----------



## GAoutdoor (Sep 24, 2022)

I was able to make it out yesterday afternoon. Hiked to where I found some sign last weekend but there wasn't anything fresh. I had a hunch of where they might be...ended up pushing through some thick and nasty stuff that included chest high thorns. I need to figure out better ways to hike in - I got back home and my wife said I look like I got into a fight with a cat and lost 

I got into some good bear sign, but nothing fresher than earlier this week, then about 5:30 a large group of hogs (at least 30) ended up crossing in front of me. I had a small window where I could see them about 25 yards away, and this guy stopped right at the edge of it where there was some brush obscuring parts of his body. I got the scope on him, but couldn't quite make out what part of the blob was what until he moved his head. With that reference point, I sent one through his heart as he was quartering away. I heard the thwack and a squeal, easy blood trail for 30 yards. The bullet broke his offside shoulder and caught in the hide. Not a bear, but going home with meat is always better than empty handed!

Hog is bigger than it looks. I forgot to take a pic with a reference item as I was trying to get it butchered and out before dark. My pack was heavy enough with the hog, I can't imagine it will be any more fun with a bear...


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 24, 2022)

GAoutdoor said:


> I was able to make it out yesterday afternoon. Hiked to where I found some sign last weekend but there wasn't anything fresh. I had a hunch of where they might be...ended up pushing through some thick and nasty stuff that included chest high thorns. I need to figure out better ways to hike in - I got back home and my wife said I look like I got into a fight with a cat and lost
> 
> I got into some good bear sign, but nothing fresher than earlier this week, then about 5:30 a large group of hogs (at least 30) ended up crossing in front of me. I had a small window where I could see them about 25 yards away, and this guy stopped right at the edge of it where there was some brush obscuring parts of his body. I got the scope on him, but couldn't quite make out what part of the blob was what until he moved his head. With that reference point, I sent one through his heart as he was quartering away. I heard the thwack and a squeal, easy blood trail for 30 yards. The bullet broke his offside shoulder and caught in the hide. Not a bear, but going home with meat is always better than empty handed!
> 
> ...


Nice work! He will make a cool euro mount too.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 24, 2022)

GAoutdoor said:


> I was able to make it out yesterday afternoon. Hiked to where I found some sign last weekend but there wasn't anything fresh. I had a hunch of where they might be...ended up pushing through some thick and nasty stuff that included chest high thorns. I need to figure out better ways to hike in - I got back home and my wife said I look like I got into a fight with a cat and lost
> 
> I got into some good bear sign, but nothing fresher than earlier this week, then about 5:30 a large group of hogs (at least 30) ended up crossing in front of me. I had a small window where I could see them about 25 yards away, and this guy stopped right at the edge of it where there was some brush obscuring parts of his body. I got the scope on him, but couldn't quite make out what part of the blob was what until he moved his head. With that reference point, I sent one through his heart as he was quartering away. I heard the thwack and a squeal, easy blood trail for 30 yards. The bullet broke his offside shoulder and caught in the hide. Not a bear, but going home with meat is always better than empty handed!
> 
> ...


Nothing like fresh hog meat! Fire up the smoker!


----------



## Swampdogg (Sep 24, 2022)

GAoutdoor said:


> I was able to make it out yesterday afternoon. Hiked to where I found some sign last weekend but there wasn't anything fresh. I had a hunch of where they might be...ended up pushing through some thick and nasty stuff that included chest high thorns. I need to figure out better ways to hike in - I got back home and my wife said I look like I got into a fight with a cat and lost
> 
> I got into some good bear sign, but nothing fresher than earlier this week, then about 5:30 a large group of hogs (at least 30) ended up crossing in front of me. I had a small window where I could see them about 25 yards away, and this guy stopped right at the edge of it where there was some brush obscuring parts of his body. I got the scope on him, but couldn't quite make out what part of the blob was what until he moved his head. With that reference point, I sent one through his heart as he was quartering away. I heard the thwack and a squeal, easy blood trail for 30 yards. The bullet broke his offside shoulder and caught in the hide. Not a bear, but going home with meat is always better than empty handed!
> 
> ...


congratulations man, look at them cutters ?


----------

